# difficult access



## zulu42 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hope it's not urgent


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 10, 2020)

Funny! If he falls with a full load it's going to be messy. Nice pic!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 11, 2020)

All that for a P...............


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 11, 2020)

Well spotted


----------



## Flying Panda (Feb 11, 2020)

Probably shot in the hallway of a doctor's office!


----------

